# Help, 1972 Factory 455 GTO - Whats it worth



## epahl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm new to the site and the GTO world so I need someones help. I have a friend willing to sell me his project car for $2000.00 and want to know if its worth it and if so what it would be woth in this condition. It's a numbers matching legit 1972 GTO 455 non-HO with AC, power steering and power disk brakes, Turbo 400 trans and 12 bolt non posi rear end. The three big things it needs is the front clip due to damage, front suspension and brakes which he used on his lemans and the bucket seats. Engine, trans and rearend are complete and untouched. Underbody and doors are solid but rear quarters need to be patched. Everything else is there but needs to be refinished and put togethor. Any idea what this would be worth? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

epahl said:


> I'm new to the site and the GTO world so I need someones help. I have a friend willing to sell me his project car for $2000.00 and want to know if its worth it and if so what it would be woth in this condition. It's a numbers matching legit 1972 GTO 455 non-HO with AC, power steering and power disk brakes, Turbo 400 trans and 12 bolt non posi rear end. The three big things it needs is the front clip due to damage, front suspension and brakes which he used on his lemans and the bucket seats. Engine, trans and rearend are complete and untouched. Underbody and doors are solid but rear quarters need to be patched. Everything else is there but needs to be refinished and put togethor. Any idea what this would be worth? Thanks


If the car is a PHS verified, numbers matching and date(s) correct GTO I would think it would be worth $2 K. The trick would be finding the front clip in good condition. The brakes, front end and seats are on e-bay and can be found elsewhere. How are the floors, frame and trunk pan?


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep, you'll be able to find everything but the fenders most likely. You'll most likely have to use a set of 71's and make the hole for the slats that only came on the 72's.. 

The rest of the front end sheetmetal is identical to the 71' GTO or Lemans with the "sport" option. 

There's a guy up here in MA that has a supposedly nice 71' GTO front end for sale. I haven't seen it, but he claims its nice. I've seen a few in the last year or so... 

I'd say the car, if done correctly (no aftermarket patches, no hack jobs) would probably be worth $20-$25K when done with matching numbers. Probably more if you can get a moron bidding frenzy on e-bay.. 

A buddy of mine has a 455HO 4 speed car all matching numbers tucked away in his garage since the 1980's.


----------



## epahl (Dec 10, 2007)

05GTO said:


> If the car is a PHS verified, numbers matching and date(s) correct GTO I would think it would be worth $2 K. The trick would be finding the front clip in good condition. The brakes, front end and seats are on e-bay and can be found elsewhere. How are the floors, frame and trunk pan?


Trunk pan is excellent along with the frame. Floors are good except the drivers side where your heel generally sits. Car was origanally from South Carolina brought up about 12 years ago and has been sitting since in a garage.


----------



## epahl (Dec 10, 2007)

The_Humbler said:


> Yep, you'll be able to find everything but the fenders most likely. You'll most likely have to use a set of 71's and make the hole for the slats that only came on the 72's..
> 
> The rest of the front end sheetmetal is identical to the 71' GTO or Lemans with the "sport" option.
> 
> ...


Would the front clip from a 1972 Lemans Sport with the endura option be the same as the 72 gto?


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, the lemans sports from 1972 had the correct fenders.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*72 gto*

Yes that sounds like a great deal considering what projects are bringing right now.


----------

